# fertilty accupunture ??



## KPN (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello all  ?
I am in my third week of injecting suprecur for my first try of ICSI. I'm not really sure of what I should be doing but read that accupuncture can boost your chances of pregnancy by 50%. So today I had my first round of accupuncture,, needles in my belly, top of feet, legs, wrists and head. Apparently this will relax my body, prepare it to receive the embryo, boost my immune system and increase my energy levels.

I was wondering if any of you are having accupuncture or have had it done in the past, did it help, where did you have it done?
Also what else should I be doing to prepare myself for ET, EC and 2WW.?

I've never really used a forum before, would be great to hear from someone, even if its nothing to do with hat I have mentioned above. Xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there and welcome 

You've definitely found a good place to find support and advise from lots of ladies who know exactly what it's like to go through treatment, so you're not alone  

There's a whole separate sub-board for Acupuncture, under the main Complementary Therapies board, so maybe have a read of others experiences and information on there...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

I've not had acupuncture for some time now but did have it regularly for several years, including through 4 of our IVF/FET cycles. I'm not sure it increases your chances by 50% but personally I do believe it can be beneficial, especially when it comes to relaxing and de-stressing you through the treatment. The jury is still out on how beneficial it may be though...some believe it can really help improve things, other research suggests otherwise....your best bet to to read as much as possible and make your own opinions.

As long as your acupuncturist is a registered practitioner, ideally someone who has sound experience of working with women going through treatment as there are specific protocols they should adhere too....and as you're already having treatment, I would not take any chinese medicine as it can interfere with the drugs and if they use moxa (warming herbs on your tummy), then this shouldn't really be done during 2ww.

As for other tips on what to do during treatment (inc ET, EC, 2ww), I put together some information several years ago and it's included within a pinned thread towards top of the ICSI board so I'll include a link to that as well as maybe you'll find some of that helpful too....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.msg3691031#msg3691031

Good luck  
Natasha


----------

